
Android source code, Java, and copyright infringement: what's going on? - makeramen
http://www.engadget.com/2011/01/21/android-source-code-java-and-copyright-infringement-whats-go/
======
azakai
> Because somewhere along the line, Google took Oracle's code, replaced the
> GPL language with the incompatible Apache Open Source License

Where exactly is there any evidence Google did this? It seems Google copied
the files as is - it didn't remove and replace copyright (and license) texts.
In fact, the original texts are there, and that is how Florian found these
files in the first place.

Merely bundling a file inside Android doesn't mean Google claims it is Apache-
licensed either, btw - much (most?) of Android is not Apache licensed, the
Linux kernel for example.

------
Tichy
"eventually extracting a per-handset royalty on every Android handset
shipped."

I would assume if copyright infringements would indeed be found, Google would
remove them. So no royalties for future Android handsets, or what am I
missing?

~~~
kenjackson
Royalties on the 40-60 million already shipped may not be pocket change.
Although honestly I don't think you can get that money from Google. I _think_
they'd have to get Samsung, HTC, etc... as Google doesn't actually ship the
devices. You'd probably get some other type of damages awarded to Oracle for
this.

------
alanh
Is Nilay Patel (the author) a lawyer?

No? Then why are we reading this?

~~~
berberich
He is, actually:

From his LinkedIn profile:

* Managing Editor at Engadget

* Managing Editor at AOL

Past:

* Contributing Editor for Transmission at Gapers Block Media, LLC

* Attorney at Agency 68

* Associate at Saper Law

<http://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=7766341>

~~~
kenjackson
And his specialty was copyright and trademark law.

~~~
throwaway34
Great. So why isn't this prominently stated in the article?

